# Twist on a scary clown costume and i need input



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

So I'm thinking of putting a twist on a scary clown costume. I have on order this clown mask, and I'm still not sure on the exact makeup, all i know is I'm going to do flesh tone and a white face, the rest is up for debate. Also, instead of wearing a clown suit i was debating wearing a suit or some dress slacks and a nice black vest and a tie with white gloves and I'm still debating the shoes. I was also thinking of maybe trying to find a black and white checkered shirt and tie? Im also planning on picking up some colored contacts and i already have some dental distortions gremlin teeth.


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

no clown love? I'm looking for all kinds of input here don't be shy!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The suit sounds different. Maybe get a neon green/orange or another neon bow tie to match and when you pass under black light voila!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's a thought. How about just wearing an orange prison jumpsuit, maybe with the correctional facility name and prisoner number on the back and prisoner number on the breast pocket. Add a handcuff on one wrist with a severed hand/arm with a partial sleeve of a prison guards uniform in the matching cuff .


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

matrix - not a bad idea, but I'm not doing a haunt, nor am i going to a halloween party. So most of halloween i will be out around town just for fun and at night I'm taking my daughter out so not sure how many black lights ill be encountering.

pumpkin - Hadn't thought of that ill have to look into it, i like the sever limb idea most.

i just really want to get away from the same type of clown costume ill see about 1000 times that day.


----------

